# How to age a plastic skull?



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i dont know if i am posting this question in the right section but hey...

I live in the uk where halloween isnt very popular (sigh) but i am having a halloween party (probably the only one on my estate having one) but anyway i have bought these plastic skulls with flickering candle lights inside from my local pound shop but they look a little to new and white and was wondering how i could age them or make them look a bit more creepier (sorry dont have any pictures).
Any aswers would be very much appreciated thanks...

(there is only about 4 shops in my area that sell halloween decs n not that many in each shop eitha ...)


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I usually use a dark wood stain to age my props, especially skulls and bones etc. I found that the best method is to brush on the stain then immediately wipe it off. this should dull down the skull and leave the stain in any crevices for detail. 

Not sure if dark brown shoe polish would give the same result, but I am thinking it might.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Halloween isn't popular in the UK?!?

It's not as commercialized as it is in the US, but it is getting back there each year. It was big in the late 80's early 90's and died big time in the mid-late 90's because of the scum generation who started mugging and stabbing TOT'ers.

But gotta say these past couple years the displays are getting bigger, the TOT'ers more numerous, and the media spotlight it more than ever. Don't know where abouts in the UK you are but it's pretty big around here and down south.

Australia, now that's a non-halloween zone.

Also it's what you make of it, spend some cash, make a big display, impress the locals and get them into the spirit. That's how i single-handedly started to turn it around in this neighbourhood, getting people excited about celebrating it.

To answer your question though, what Herman said, woodstain. After that could try running some fake blood down the cracks/grooves, strech some of that cheap spiderweb stuff in a bag over em, works well and real cheap.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with Herman 100%. Wood stain is definitely the best way. I find Dark Walnut works really good and leaves that yellow/brownish tint to bones. It works great on plastic and resin.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies i will definately try the woodstain (why didnt i think of that) and OMGDan i wish it was as popular here in the west midlands as it is in manchester its like non existent in my area really...Thanks again guys.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

OMGDan said:


> Halloween isn't popular in the UK?!?
> 
> Australia, now that's a non-halloween zone.


Hahaha aww, its depressingly true, there are SOME people who hang up a few cheesy decorations which is cool to see but otherwise im probably the only guy within a 100km radius that really celebrates the holiday. (So you can imagine the looks I get on the night, people think im crazy!)

As for the aging, like the others have said, some stain, and maybe even a little dry brushing in places depending on what your doing.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks vai glad to see someone else celebrates halloween in a not so popular area i too probably get funny looks as they look through the window of my second floor flat when the whole room is blacked out with black walls, halloween lights, fog in the air and really loud spooky music, but hey if i dont celebrate halloween in my area who else will...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, too bad it's not as big as it used tobe in the UK like jack o lantern stated above. Here in Florida it's HUGE, what with all the themeparks putting up their haunts and what nots. A few haunted houses in my county and other counties as well. I remember growing up in New Jersey in the 70s it was massively popular. But here it's ok too. But whatever you do, I'm sure it's well worth it.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

The Real Joker said:


> Yeah, too bad it's not as big as it used tobe in the UK like jack o lantern stated above. Here in Florida it's HUGE, what with all the themeparks putting up their haunts and what nots. A few haunted houses in my county and other counties as well. I remember growing up in New Jersey in the 70s it was massively popular. But here it's ok too. But whatever you do, I'm sure it's well worth it.


Actually here in Aus, we have Movie World which they do up for Halloween, it only runs over 3 nights (30th-1st), but its very popular and very well-done.
Everyone dresses up aswell, I'm surprised that almost noone decors their own place here.


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

for a skull i take flat black spray paint and fill in the eyes and nose. Im not careful as to overspray because that adds to it. 

I use wood stain on the skulls as well

Be aware that wood stain takes FOREVER to dry on Buckies

One of my skeletons, during the corpsing process, I had to take clear laquire just to keep it from chipping off and being sticky


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

forgive me, but what is a Buckie?


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I use walnut stain also, but I dab it on with a cotton ball, it gives it a more mottled look, not so smooth.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a very good tutorial on aging plastic Bucky skulls in the prop section (I think that's where I saw it). I followed the directions and had my white, cheap looking, plastic skulls looking much better. All you needed was the wood stain, some foam or glue and toilet paper!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

LadyAlthea said:


> forgive me, but what is a Buckie?


A buckie/bucky is a anatomically correct skeleton, and sold as various grades. The 4th grade bucky being the cheapest is favored by haunters. 

Whereas, the blow molded skeletons sold at Big Lots, Walmart, etc are more commonly known to haunters as Bluckies


----------

